# Kippered Beef



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2020)

Recent thread by 
S
 Smokin' Penguin
 " peppered dried beef " caught my eye . Decided to give it a try . So I took some trim from the beef knuckle I posted and gave it a shot .
Trim weighed out at 1 pound . I used 1 tablespoon of Morton's Tender quick , 1 Tablespoon of brown sugar , and some cracked black pepper .  Everything in the bag and in a 36 degree fridge for 6 days . Day 6 I took it out of the bag and rinsed it off . I never need to soak the TQ , because I use the correct amount .
Dried off , on a rack and back in the fridge over night .
Next morning I set the MES 30 to 250 and ran it EMPTY for 1 hour .
Strips out of the fridge . Coat with fresh ground black pepper . Leave on counter to warm up .
After the burn off ,
Turn smoker off and let the heat out .
Reset the smoker to 110 .
Add the strips to the smoker .
Filled the 12" tube with hickory pellets . Got it burning good and put in mailbox .
Ran 4 hours at 110 then bumped to 160 for 2 hours .
Meat IT was 140 after the 2 hours at 160 .
Turned heat back to 140 and let the smoke run out .
Let it cool , then in the fridge over night .
Came out pretty good , I'll be doing this again .
1 pound of beef knuckle strips






Cure , sugar pepper and the meat mixed in the bag for curing





Warming up , coated with black pepper .





Fresh out of the smoker .





Close up . Took some nice color .





Inside .





So 
S
 Smokin' Penguin
 you asked about doing this . This is just how I did it . Was a first for me . The store bought stuff is most likely pressure cooked with liquid smoke added . Not as tender as the store bought but it's really good . Just have to know where to take a bite . Lol .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks tasty to me. I don't have the back teeth or Jaw Power for old fashioned dry Jerky...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks tasty to me. I don't have the back teeth or Jaw Power for old fashioned dry Jerky...JJ


Thanks bud . I wanted to give it a try , because smokin penguin was asking about it . I took it to 140 IT . Maybe less time in the smoker and a lower internal temp would soften the bite . Chew isn't bad . Flavor is really good . Thanks for the comment .


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2020)

Those look pretty good Rich! I never had kippered beef before but they remind of the old "blind robins" kippered herring snack found in bars. Those things were nasty, the beef looks much better.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks very tasty to me!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 18, 2020)

That looks very good.     To maybe make it more tender cold smoke it then pressure cook?


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 19, 2020)

I bet these are absolutely amazing!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks good,Just might have give a try myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks Awesome, Rich!!
I never had it.
I'm wondering if cutting across grain would help a little with the Tenderness.
Love the Color Too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

xray said:


> Those look pretty good Rich! I never had kippered beef before but they remind of the old "blind robins" kippered herring snack found in bars. Those things were nasty, the beef looks much better.


Thanks Joe . The " kippered " comes from the fish . From what I understand it's a method used on whole herring . Pickled and cold smoked . Other things done in that style , took on the name . 
Not sure how close I got , but I'll do it again . 


jcam222 said:


> Looks very tasty to me!


Thanks J .


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> That looks very good. To maybe make it more tender cold smoke it then pressure cook?


Yeah , or maybe SV at some point . I'm only guessing , but the commercial stuff is probably liquid smoke and artificial color . " Red dye no. 19 " Lol. 
Maybe pull at 130 , and wrap in plastic next time . Hold couple days in the fridge . It's worth doing . 
Thanks for the feed back . If you try it let me know .


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> I bet these are absolutely amazing!


They're good , the first bite is tricky . Great flavor .
Thanks . 


normanaj said:


> Looks good,Just might have give a try myself.


Give It a try Norm . Be interested to see the color if you use dust . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## Sausage Warrior (Sep 19, 2020)

Most excellent!  
I’m getting to the age where chewing can be difficult so  bought a meat gun a few years ago where I’ll grind up beef (usually brisket trimmings) and almost emulsify it (almost hotdog consistency), spice it, cure it and smoke it. Better tasting than a Slim Jim but similar consistency.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Rich!!


Thank you sir . Dried beef in strips . Up the brown sugar to give it a glazed look and some sweetness . 


Bearcarver said:


> I'm wondering if cutting across grain would help a little with the Tenderness.
> Love the Color Too!!


Yup , the color was perfect . 
It should be cut with the grain , but you could do it the other way . The strips should be longer . I cut those in half . I think the cut of meat plays a part in the tenderness . Overall these are pretty good .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thank you sir . Dried beef in strips . Up the brown sugar to give it a glazed look and some sweetness .
> 
> Yup , the color was perfect .
> It should be cut with the grain , but you could do it the other way . The strips should be longer . I cut those in half . I think the cut of meat plays a part in the tenderness . Overall these are pretty good .




If you crosscut them, you could use your "Chopsaw"!!  

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> If you crosscut them, you could use your "Chopsaw"!!


I could . Chopsaw or power miter , I have both .


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 20, 2020)

I just put about a lb and a half in some wet brine.  Strips of a rump roast I've had for about a month in the freezer cut between a half inch square to 5/8 square.  Small roast because I've never had this stuff come out right.  I'll follow up in about 6 days.

1/2 gallon water, 1/2 cup salt, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup white sugar, 2 tsp cure #1, red flakes, a dash of pickling spices because I'm hoping for just a hint of pastrami flavor and a 1/4 cup soy sauce because I always use soy in jerky.   Fancy cooks who make lots of money call it umami, what the soy adds.  I just know I like it.
Penguin has started something beautiful


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

How about using eye of round for this recipe? I got a couple of 10 lb eye of round i need to use up


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

Those look fantastic


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

bigbuck said:


> How about using eye of round for this recipe? I got a couple of 10 lb eye of round i need to use up



Any lean Beef you Cure will work. You are good to go with Eye Round...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 17, 2020)

bigbuck said:


> Those look fantastic


Thanks buck . The Kippered part comes from salting and drying whole herring I think . Same " method " applied to beef sliced thicker with the grain . A little different than jerky . Try it with the eye sliced with the grain . I just broke down a beef knuckle yesterday . Might be time for a new batch . If you make some post it up . 
Like said any lean cut , but should be sliced with the grain .


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh yeah im un thawing meat now! I buy those at gas station all the time with a sixer!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 17, 2020)

bigbuck said:


> Oh yeah im un thawing meat now! I buy those at gas station all the time with a sixer!!


Cool . So you got the idea . Like I said mine wasn't as tender as those from the store , but it was really good . 
Been a long time since a " sixer " was enough for me . 
Take some pics as you go .


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Cool . So you got the idea . Like I said mine wasn't as tender as those from the store , but it was really good .
> Been a long time since a " sixer " was enough for me .
> Take some pics as you go .


Well now days im just getting started with six, its the holidays ya know, time to cook eat and drink


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

Anyone got a hot jerky recipe that i could use the rest of eye of round for??


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

Also its very cold here and im not going to smoke it this time, how much liquid smoke per pound?


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 17, 2020)

What is a sixer? Is that something like a sample pack?LOL


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 18, 2020)

Thats just for the ride home!!


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 18, 2020)

So im gonna cut and refrigerate meat today and was wondering if i should refrigerate meat for 6 days  with the liquid smoke? And if so whats a good ballpark of  liquid smoke per pound?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2020)

I use liquid smoke from time to time , but in small amounts . I put it in for the whole cure time when I do use it . I have to say I never measure it , just splash some in . Maybe 1/4 tsp per lb . in my case . Just don't over do it .
I used 6 days . 3 or 4 with the meat cut in strips will work too .


----------

